# Attaching PID to Gaggia



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, i have a Gaggia Classic with PID attached, currently by tape. The PID has a plastic casing which is taped to the metal casing. Unfortunately though i keep having to replace the tape as it starts to lose stickiness after a couple of weeks; i expect because of the temperature changes on the classic.

I was just wondering if anyone has any recommendations on tape or another adhesive to use that will last longer?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@MrShades supplies double sided tape with hid PIDS, would hold an aeroplane together! He might be able to tell you where he gets it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Rock solid. I can't remove my PID with 6 of these holding it onto the side of the machine.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/80-EXTERIOR-STICKY-PADS-SELF-ADHESIVE-OUTSIDE-OUTDOOR-FOAM-DOUBLE-SIDED-STRONG-/220712853500


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

One of these will permanently stick your PID in place - two to be super sure.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201504333579


----------



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

Brilliant - thanks guys. My latest attempt was to stick the PID on using velcro tape - will see how that fares, but if it starts to come off i'll get one of the above. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

I have used the Car plate tape and it has worked a treat, the PID is rock solid.


----------

